# Subs Needed Metro Detroit Area



## zak (Oct 27, 2004)

*subs Needed Metro Detroit Area*

Fellow Plowers,

We Are In Need Of A Few Good Plowers For This Upcoming Season. We Are Searching For People With Or Without Their Own Trucks. Pay Based On Experience And Credentials. Please Email For Further Information Or To Set-up An Appointment To Meet.

Regards,

Chad
Treasured Earth LLC
[email protected]


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

99 SD F250+ Diesel 4x4 w/ 7.5ft SD boss plow. w/ "inbed" spreader
Currently working in downtown detroit (near the fisher bld.), 8mile & greenfield area, 8 & telegraph, 11 & dequinder, 13 & grossbeck (and all in between)

Been plowing for 5 years, let me know if you can use us.

Thanks 
Tony


----------

